# Air ducts need cleaning?



## mluciano (Jan 25, 2009)

I am new to this forum and just wanted some advice about whether this is a serious problem and maybe some advice about how do it myself.

Here are the pictures of everything you need to see (I am guessing) to give an opinion. Thank you so much for your help in advance.

Air Duct pictures by ogabay - Photobucket

Let me start by saying I am in the 1 bedroom 1 bath condo in south Florida. So the place has only 3 vents and they are all within a 4 foot range from each other.

I saw that the vents were really dirty so I removed them and started scrubbing them. I have a picture of them in the link. So I believe it is mold that was on the vents. Anyways I am wondering what should I do? Is there any way I can clean these coils and ducts or should I hire a professional? My understanding is that there are two types of ducts, aluminum and drywall...mines are drywall. Is it possible to do this myself? Is it necessary to do this now in your opinion?

I also would like to add that my wife is really allergic and asthma prone so she is the reason I am looking into this. She has been suffering from a lot of symptoms ever since we moved into this condo.


----------



## woodchuck (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks like just dust and more dust. On the coil looks like dust that has gotten wet and dried. I would try a long vacuum cleaner hose on the ducts which look like compressed fiberglass wrapped in a foil cover. Fairly firm but won't stand up to lots of weight. Might try compressed air on the coils first and then vacuum.


----------



## mluciano (Jan 28, 2009)

I was just wondering is this the right forum to have posted this thread? Or should I have posted this in the general discussion forum instead of HVAC?


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 28, 2009)

Where you posted is just fine. The nasty stuff you have pics of is just that. Get a duct cleaning company to come out and give you some prices, My advice is to stay away from the ones who blow it out with air or vacuums. To thoroughly clean ductwork it needs a good scrubbing. This means cutting and then patching holes into the ducts for access. Also get your unit serviced at this time, check your humidifier if you have one for more nasty stuff. 
Let us know what they give you for advice, the only advice you will get here is "honest advice".


----------



## Daryl (Jan 28, 2009)

Find a company that cleans ducts using the ROTOBRUSH cleaning system. They can clean the ducts thoroughly without having to cut into them . THe brushes will not harm the fiberboard duct surfaces. Definitely needs cleaning!!

Daryl


----------

